# Quiero ver que...



## SrRdRaCinG

En espanol, se puede decir: "I want to see you do something?"
Unos ejemplos para entender mi pregunta.

Quiero ver que corras- I want to see you run.
Tambien, se podria decir?: Quiero ver*te* correr?


----------



## lorenanena

Sí, se utiliza.

Yo creo que lo más normal es decir "quiero verte correr" o sino "quiero ver como corres", pero "quiero ver que corres" también podría utilizarse con un sentido más imperativo, o eso pienso yo.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Es corres como tu escribiste, o corras, como escribi yo?


----------



## lorenanena

No me había dado cuenta de que tú habías escrito corras. Yo creo que es corres, pero de tanto pensarlo estoy empezando a dudarlo.
Sorry.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Estoy seguro de que es "corras" por que *quiero que* siempre llevara el subjuntivo.


----------



## Maruja14

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Estoy seguro de que es "corras" por que *quiero que* siempre llevara el subjuntivo.


 
Sí, pero has puesto un verbo por medio:

Quiero *ver* que ...

Y, en este caso, no va el subjuntivo. 

Quiero ver que corres.

Otra cosa sería:

Quiero que *corras. ¡Subjuntivo! *


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Gracias por aclarar eso!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Otra diferencia según la acera del Atlántico

De "este" lado es

Quiero ver que corras (deseo que lo hagas)

o 

Quiero ver cómo corres (deseo verlo)

y

Quiero ver que corres.... se ve mal.


----------



## Schaheb

Definitivamente se dice "quiero ver que corras" cuando se expresa una orden. El uso del indicativo en este caso hace que se pierda el sentido, aunque no sea del todo incorrecto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

No quisiera hacer una neo-gramática o para-gramática y mucho menos una anti-gramática, pero con el solo objetivo de explicarnos, para nosotros (al menos en esta parte del Atlántico) la cosa funciona así.

[Quiero ver] que corras

Como si el verbo fuera una suerte de verbo compuesto "querer ver".

A modo de pregunta. Si yo pusiera en estos foros una consulta así como

_Está bien escrita estas frases?_

_- Es una mala persona. No se por qué no quieres ver._
_- No se trata de querer ver sino de probar primero._

¿No recibiría una respuesta así de unos...?

_¿Están bien escritas estas frases?_

_- Es una mala persona. No sé por qué no quieres verlo._
_- No se trata de querer verlo sino de probarlo primero._

_¿...y otra respuesta así de otros?_

_¿Están bien escritas estas frases?

- Es una mala persona. No sé por qué no lo quieres ver.
- No se trata de quererlo ver sino de probarlo primero.

No sé si di en la tecla o estoy perdiendo la perspectiva, pero me parece que por aquí pasa la diferencia de criterio.
_


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> No quisiera hacer una neo-gramática o para-gramática y mucho menos una anti-gramática, pero con el solo objetivo de explicarnos, para nosotros (al menos en esta parte del Atlántico) la cosa funciona así.
> 
> [Quiero ver] que corras
> 
> Como si el verbo fuera una suerte de verbo compuesto "querer ver".


Suena como si fuera de la península el español tuviera una gramática distinta. Cuando dices "el verbo compuesto", ¿te refieres a una perífrasis verbal, o es otra cosa de la que nunca he oído hablar? Porque el verbo querercorrer no existe y los únicos "verbos compuestos" (si tal cosa existe) serían los tiempos perfectos.

Para que "querer ver" sea una perífrasis -esto es, que sintácticamente formen ambos el núcleo del predicado-, "querer" debe funcionar como auxilar, con lo que normalmente tiene que estar al menos parcialmente gramaticalizado. Uno de los métodos para determinar si una construcción es una perífrasis es comprobar que sea imposible la conmutación de la forma no personal. Pero creo que no es el caso. ¿No crees?

Los ejemplos que tu pones usan un verbo distinto. No se puede aplicar el mismo criterio.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Suena como si fuera de la península el español tuviera una gramática distinta. Cuando dices "el verbo compuesto", ¿te refieres a una perífrasis verbal, o es otra cosa de la que nunca he oído hablar? Porque el verbo querercorrer no existe y los únicos "verbos compuestos" (si tal cosa existe) serían los tiempos perfectos.
> 
> Para que "querer ver" sea una perífrasis -esto es, que sintácticamente formen el núcleo del predicado-, "querer" debe funcionar como auxilar, con lo que normalmente tiene que estar al menos parcialmente gramaticalizado. Uno de los métodos para determinar si una construcción es una perífrasis es comprobar que sea imposible la conmutación de la forma no personal. Pero creo que no es el caso. ¿No crees?


 
Cuando digo "verbo compuesto" no me refiero a las construcciones gramaticales que tú tan acertadamente describes. Fue mi forma "expresiva" de decir "verbo formado por dos palabras" porque así parece funcionar. No ponemos quererver ni querer-ver, pero de alguna forma "van en tándem". ¡Cuáles son? Muy pocos. Te pongo algunos ejemplos a ver si encontramos la regla.

Quiero ver que *corras*
Quiero pensar que no lo haces a propósito
Quiero creer que me dices la verdad.
Quiero oir que te *disculpes*
Quiero sentir que me *acaricias*/acaricies
Quiero oler que te *perfumas*/perfumes
Quiero lograr que me *perdones*
Quiero conseguir que me *aumente* el sueldo

No le encuentro regularidad, salvo una "gradación" de la probabilidad, y una "subjuntivación" del verbo en infinitivo, cuando se trata de percepciones y anhelos muy "personales". Las formas dobles las dejé, porque con el infinitivo es más "reclamante" y con el subjuntivo es más "añorante". Quizás, si me corriges de entre estos ejemplos los que no se acomodan al uso peninsular, podamos descubrir en qué subyace la diferencia.


----------



## Jellby

A mí, sinceramente, no me suena nada bien el subjuntivo en algunos de los ejemplos:

Quiero ver que corras (veo que corras )
Quiero pensar que no lo haces a propósito (pienso que no lo haces... )
Quiero creer que me dices la verdad (creo que me dices la verdad )
Quiero oir que te disculpes (oigo que te disculpes )
Quiero sentir que me acaricias (siento que me acaricias )
Quiero oler que te perfumes (huelo que te perfumes )
Quiero lograr que me perdones (logro que me perdones )
Quiero conseguir que me aumente el sueldo (consigo que me aumente el sueldo )

Como se ve, me parece que al añadir el verbo "querer" no cambia nada la forma del verbo de la subordinada. Curiosamente, no pasa lo mismo con las frases negativas:

Veo que corres -> No veo que corras (bien)
Quiero ver que corres -> No quiero ver que corras / Quiero no ver que corras (mal)


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> Como se ve, me parece que al añadir el verbo "querer" no cambia nada la forma del verbo de la subordinada. Curiosamente, no pasa lo mismo con las frases negativas:


No es curioso, porque no son perífrasis verbales, sino el verbo querer con una subordinada de infinitivo, que tiene a su vez otra subordinada. Es este verbo en infinitivo el que determina el uso del subjuntivo en su propia proposición subordinada, no el verbo "querer". Por eso puse esa explicación tan larga, aburrida y técnica antes.

Estoy de acuerdo con tus opciones.


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:
			
		

> A mí, sinceramente, no me suena nada bien el subjuntivo en algunos de los ejemplos:


 
Bueno, me alegro infinito de oír esto. Estaba yo aquí agazapada sin atreverme a decir nada más ante tal cantidad de ejemplos que, a mí particularmente, también me suenan fatal.

Estaba empezando a sentirme extraña.


----------



## lazarus1907

Lo intentaré otra vez, usando el método de Jellby, que parece más simple que el mío:
_Veo que corres -> __Quiero ver que corres_ (se usa infinitivo porque el sujeto es el mismo)
_Ves que corren -> Quiero que veas que corren_ (distinto sujeto)​El verbo del complemento directo subordinado de querer va en subjuntivo si el sujeto es distinto, porque es lo normal con el verbo querer, pero "correr" es el verbo del complemento directo subordinado de ver, que no tienen por qué ir en subjuntivo. Es la explicación gramatical.

Jellby, tanto si sabe la explicación técina como si no, parece tener una intuición gramatical infalible.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Os podráis imaginar lo fatal que nos suenan las formas peninsulares a nosotros. Exactamente en el mismo grado.

Bueno, será cuestión de investigar un poco más.

¿Podríais decirme cuál/es de las correcciones en morado del post número 10 (creo) daríais vosotros? Por favor, satisfaced mi curiosidad.

Es lógico suponer que si existe el tienes/tenés y el tenéis/tienen debe haber más diferencias verbales sistemáticas entre España y América.

El único problema que veo es que sistemáticamente estamos contestando los americanos a los ingleses y los españoles a los estadounidenses. ¡Y en esos países se enseñan modelos de español propios de cada continente! Además, la diferencia de husos horarios hace que aparezcan en tropel respuestas europeas y respuesta americanas.

Pobrecillos ¡cómo los estamos mareando!


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> _Veo que corres -> __Quiero ver que corres_ (se usa infinitivo porque el sujeto es el mismo)
> 
> _Ves que corren -> Quiero que veas que corren_ (distinto sujeto)


Pardonez moi!

Quiero ver que corras

Quiero que veas como corren (cómo lo hacen)
Quiero que veas que corran (que lo hagan)
Quiero que te asegures de que corran (que lo hagan)

Evidentemente, la diferencia es sistemática y bien instalada.


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Quiero que veas c*ó*mo corren (cómo lo hacen)
> Quiero que veas que corran (que lo hagan)
> Quiero que te asegures de que corran (que lo hagan)


Si entiendes "ver que" como "asegurarse de que" entonces no tengo objeción a tu segunda frase, porque sería igual a la tercera; pero si es "ver", de percibir con los ojos, que es como yo la entendía, me suena mal. Fíjate en las subordinadas:

Asegúrate de que corran  
Ve que corran   (Esto no lo digo nunca)

¿Es esta la acepción que estás usando para ver?



> *ver*
> *12*. tr. Examinar o reconocer si algo está en el lugar que se cita.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## aleCcowaN

Sí, esa es la acepción, no creí que pudiera pensarse en este contexto como "percibir con los ojos". Del mismo modo creo que pasa lo mismo con el verbo oir en la acepción 3

*oír*
*.*...
*2.* tr. Dicho de una persona: Atender los ruegos, súplicas o avisos de alguien, o a alguien.
*3.* tr. Hacerse cargo, o darse por enterado, de aquello de que le hablan.
...

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Y también puede ser "Quiero oir que te disculpes"

Estamos llegando a algo, por lo menos con algunas.


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿Podríais decirme cuál/es de las correcciones en morado del post número 10 (creo) daríais vosotros? Por favor, satisfaced mi curiosidad.



"Querer verlo", "quererlo ver", tanto monta, monta tanto. Las dos formas me parecen igual de correctas, supongo que llegado el momento utilizaría una, pero no estoy seguro de que fuera siempre la misma.


----------



## Maruja14

Yo lo más que puedo decirte es lo que me suena bien y lo que me suena mal. Lo que creo que está bien y lo que creo que está mal.

Desde luego entre "quererlo ver" o "querer verlo" y demás colocaciones de "lo" me dan todas exactamente lo mismo. No sé cuál es la que yo suelo usar más, seguramente alguna de ellas, pero para mí son exactamente iguales.



			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> _Está bien escrita estas frases? _
> 
> _- Es una mala persona. No se por qué no quieres ver. _
> _- No se trata de querer ver sino de probar primero. _
> 
> ¿No recibiría una respuesta así de unos...?
> 
> _¿Están bien escritas estas frases? _
> 
> _- Es una mala persona. No sé por qué no quieres verlo. _
> _- No se trata de querer verlo sino de probarlo primero. _
> 
> _¿...y otra respuesta así de otros?_
> 
> _¿Están bien escritas estas frases?
> 
> - Es una mala persona. No sé por qué no lo quieres ver.
> - No se trata de quererlo ver sino de probarlo primero.
> 
> 
> _


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si les suena igual "quererlo ver" que "querer verlo" hay algo que me justifica (sólo para mí, internamente, en mi razonamiento) empíricamente lo que decía del "tándem" o esa idea que quise expresar como """"verbo como que compuesto"""" .

Para mí, "quererlo ver" es una forma desprolija de "querer verlo", que puede usarse, porque no suena mal.

Si a Ustedes también les parece más o menos indiferente "poderlo pensar" que "poder pensarlo". No entiendo (es una pregunta abierta, no les pido necesariamente una respuesta) porque luego lo conjugamos "puedan pensarlo", "déjame que pueda pensarlo". Para mí, siempre suena lógico poner "poder pensarlo", y si bien en el discurso cotidiano uno se le escapa "poderlo pensar", me suena como "poder lo pensar", como que está posicionado a la antigua, como "allí van los señoríos, derechos a se acabar e consumir".

Voy a investigar un poco más..... y muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas, que me han puesto a pensar.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Quiero ver que corras o corres?


----------



## Maruja14

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Quiero ver que corras o corres?


 
Je, je, te vuelvo a decir lo mismo, para mí:

"Quiero ver que corres"


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Creo que es corras, ya que es una desea mia


----------



## lazarus1907

Tu idea del "verbo compuesto", a menos que me equivoque, es lo que formalmente se denomina perífrasis verbal, donde dos verbos se unen para constituir un sólo núcleo del predicado; el primero da información sobre número y persona, y el segundo aparece siempre en forma no personal, y tiene sólo carga verbal, no nominal.

A veces, sin embargo, hay construcciones que parecen perífrasis, pero no son más que un verbo con un complemento que resulta tener una forma no personal como núcleo, dando la apariencia de perífrasis:_ Debes ir a tu casa.
Quieres ir a tu casa._​Puede sonar extraño, pero la primera es una perífrais; la segunda no. En la segunda frase el verbo posee no sólo carga verbal, sino también nominal, ya que es una subordinada sustantiva en función de complemento directo.

Hay varios procedimientos formales para identificar las perífrasis, y a veces hay que probar más de uno para estar seguros porque ninguno de ellos es infalible o se puede usar en todos los casos. Uno de ellos consiste en la posibilidad de sustituir el segundo verbo y los complementos por un elemento nominal sin que éste implique un cambio en el significado del primer verbo:_ Debo algo.
Quiero algo._​En la primera frase, aunque tenga sentido, el verbo no tiene el mismo sentido que antes de la sustitución. En el segundo sí.

Otro procedimiento es transformar la frase interrogativa:_ ¿Qué debes? Ir a tu casa.    
¿Qué quieres? Ir a tu casa._​Según Gómez Torrego, las perífrasis suelen ser compatibles con verbos unipersonales y bipersonales:_Debe llover, debe haber mucha gente, debe ocurrir porque... _
_Quiere llover, quiere haber mucha gente, quiere ocurrir porque... _​En fin, creo que ya está por hoy.


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Creo que es corras, ya que es *un* dese*o* m*ío*


 No. Yo quiero algo, y este algo es "ver que corres". El complemento "que corres" no está unido al verbo querer, sino al verbo querer.Quiero algo.
Quiero que corras.

Veo algo.
Veo que corres.
Quiero ver que corres.​Es discutible si el último verbo podría ponerse en subjuntivo, pero sintácticamente el indicativo es perfecto.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Sabia que deseo era masculino!

Gracias por ayudarme otra vez.


----------



## heidita

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> *Sabia que deseo era masculino!*
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme otra vez.


 
Eso sí que no se entiende, ¿si lo sabes por qué lo pones en femenino?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Por que estaba demasiado ocupado para arreglarlo. Y me habia dado cuenta de que me equivoque demasiado tarde.


----------



## heidita

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Por que estaba demasiado ocupado para corregirlo. Y me había dado cuenta de que me equivoqué demasiado tarde.


 
Sr... haz un esfuerzo, anda...


----------



## Rocks

En español de España:

_I want to see you run = Quiero verte correr_.

Es bastante literal:
I want = (Yo) Quiero (presente de indicativo)
to see you = verte (Infinitivo + pronombre de segunda persona singular como objeto indirecto)
run = correr (infinitivo)

Respecto a las posibles opciones, decir que, éste en particular, es un ejemplo que muestra las diferencias entre el español de España y los hablados en distintas partes de Sudamérica, para los cuales hay diferentes gramáticas y diccionarios, todos ellos igual de válidos dentro de sus países de origen.


----------



## aleCcowaN

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Quiero ver que corras o corres?


 
Creo que debes tomar una decisión, dependiendo de tus gustos y del origen de tus profesores. Hay diferencias entre el español de España y el de América.

Quiero ver que corres -----> es la forma usual en España
Quiero ver que corras -----> es la forma usual en América

Para cada uno, la otra suena un poquitín extraña.

Si tienes alguna duda, contéstatela tú mismo eligiendo entre estas dos frases

Quiero ver que corréis
Quiero ver que corran

Your choice!


----------



## Socionomen

I bump this tread in order to receive an answer to this quiestion. How would you translate this sentence:
Dios te quiere ver crecer y sentir que amas la vida

My translation is this: God wants to see you grow and feel that you love life.

I am not sure though. My translation suggest that it is God who see (ver), while it is the person God is seeing who grows and feels (crever y sentir). It feels somewhat wrong, since it is 3 verbs on the row, all in their infinitive forms, and therefore, its seems illogical that the first verb "belongs" to God, while the next 2 "belongs" to the person God is seeing. But if my translation is correct, how would you express that God is doing all 3 things? "Dios te quiere ver, quiere crecer y quiere sentir que amas la vida"?

I guess it would be easier if the sentence was: Dios quiere verte crecer y sentir que amas la vida, but now it just seems ​awkward to write 3 verbs on the row, 1 of them pointing to one person, while the other 2 pointing to another person. Is it possible to make the sentence clearer?
Would it also be possible to write: Dios quiere ver que creces y sientes que amas la vida? Would it have the same meaning?​


----------



## Rocks

Socionomen said:


> I bump this tread in order to receive an answer to this quiestion. How would you translate this sentence:
> Dios te quiere ver crecer y sentir que amas la vida
> 
> My translation is this: God wants to see you grow and feel that you love life.
> 
> I am not sure though. My translation suggest that it is God who see (ver), while it is the person God is seeing who grows and feels (crever y sentir). It feels somewhat wrong, since it is 3 verbs on the row, all in their infinitive forms, and therefore, its seems illogical that the first verb "belongs" to God, while the next 2 "belongs" to the person God is seeing. But if my translation is correct, how would you express that God is doing all 3 things? "Dios te quiere ver, quiere crecer y quiere sentir que amas la vida"?
> 
> I guess it would be easier if the sentence was: Dios quiere verte crecer y sentir que amas la vida, but now it just seems ​awkward to write 3 verbs on the row, 1 of them pointing to one person, while the other 2 pointing to another person. Is it possible to make the sentence clearer?
> Would it also be possible to write: Dios quiere ver que creces y sientes que amas la vida? Would it have the same meaning?​


I find your translation ok.

It is God the one who wants to see you grow, and the one who wants to feel that you love life.
"_Dios te quiere ver, quiere crecer y quiere sentir que amas la vida_" would translate to "_God wants to see you, he wants to grow, and he wants to feel that you love life_", which doesn't make much sense to me 

_"Dios quiere verte crecer y sentir que amas la vida"_ and "_Dios te quiere ver crecer y sentir que amas la vida"_ means exactly the same in spanish.

In the other hand, "_Dios quiere ver que creces y sientes que amas la vida_" would translate to "_God wants to see you grow and you feel that you love life" _which have another meaning.
Hope that it helps


----------



## Socionomen

Rocks said:


> I find your translation ok.
> 
> It is God the one who wants to see you grow, and the one who wants to feel that you love life.
> "_Dios te quiere ver, quiere crecer y quiere sentir que amas la vida_" would translate to "_God wants to see you, he wants to grow, and he wants to feel that you love life_", which doesn't make much sense to me
> 
> _"Dios quiere verte crecer y sentir que amas la vida"_ and "_Dios te quiere ver crecer y sentir que amas la vida"_ means exactly the same in spanish.
> 
> In the other hand, "_Dios quiere ver que creces y sientes que amas la vida_" would translate to "_God wants to see you grow and you feel that you love life" _which have another meaning.
> Hope that it helps



Ok, so you mean that God is the one who wants to see you grow, and the one who wants to feel? So the verb "sentir" doesnt have with God to do, but rather with the person God is seeing. Ok, let me get this straight. The first verb (querer) belongs to God, the second (crecer) belongs to the person God is seeing, and the third (sentir) belongs to God again? How about if I am the person who feels? Do you have to write "Dios te quiere ver crecer y que sientes que amas la vida" - "God wants to see you grow and that you feel that you love life"?

And if you take my last example but add a "que" to "Dios quiere ver que creces y que sientes que amas la vida", does this make sence?


----------

